

Notificon: Client-side favicon notifications - rehashed
https://github.com/makeable/Notificon

======
tuxcanfly
There's also a Notification API in HTML5

<http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/notifications/quick>

~~~
jonknee
HTML5 notifications are great for some applications, but they require the user
to grant permission before receiving notifications. It solves a different
problem than the favicon notification technique.

------
k33n
Seems to not work if you use a .png instead of a .ico for your favicon.

~~~
rehashed
Both PNGs and ICOs should definitely work. Unless you specify a favicon in the
function call, it will look for the one specified in your head. If one is not
specified in your head it will use the default favicon location
(/favicon.ico).

------
rehashed
This was inspired by the favicon notifications for gmail. I'll add an
exception for clients without canvas, but it should be as fully compatible as
is possible.

------
exogen
Is this working for anyone? I don't see any favicon changes in Chrome or
Safari.

~~~
rehashed
It should work in Chrome 6 and above and Firefox 2 and above. There is no
support for modifying favicons in other browsers client-side.

~~~
exogen
Weird – I'm using Chrome 14 and Safari 5 and don't see it. Firefox works
though.

------
fomojola
Do you have an alternative URL: github appears to be down right now.

~~~
Nikkau
Google cache version works.

